# Sticky  **Sample Section - Please contact a moderator before starting a thread.**



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Some samples threads of late appear as nothing more than a commercial opportunity. *The samples runs are not intended to be for profit making *

As of today (11/10/2010) please contact a moderator before submitting a sample thread with the below information:


The number of samples you intend to sell
Your name and address
The costs and profits (if any involved)
Any charitable element. 
Details of any labelling, NB compliance with COSHH and CHIP may be required. Some samples may need to be labelled as dangerous goods and please bear in mind that Royal Mail refuse to carry some products. 
The size of the sample - should be enough to wax a car or clean a couple of wheels for example.

The samples section will remain a moderated one, so even after submitting the above information to a member of DW staff, the moderating team will still use their judgement to decide if your sample offer will go live on the site. A number of factors will be taken into consideration, and all of them are in the best interest of the site and the members as always. Our decision on what sample runs are approved is final and no negotiations will be entered into.

Thanking you as ever:thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Bump.


----------

